# my tinted tail lights



## 350z-tech (Jan 24, 2004)

well toykilla a buddy of mine tinted my tail lights this past week. i gotta buff the dull areas out though but not a big deal right now. tell me what you think, and these are not overlays! there will be a how to article on this


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## supercharged350z (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks Hot where did you get that emblem????


http://members.cardomain.com/supercharged350z


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

that looks very nice! i've been wanting to tint mine, but i don't know where to get it done.


----------



## 350z-tech (Jan 24, 2004)

Coco said:


> that looks very nice! i've been wanting to tint mine, but i don't know where to get it done.


you can get the how to from my site and do it yourslef or toykilla the other admin would do it for you for a small price and however dark you would like them!

the emblem came from courtesy nissan located here: http://www.courtesyparts.com/


----------



## fairladyzca (Jul 9, 2004)

$72.00 for emblems? Ay yay yah!!! :thumbdwn:


----------

